# Faz sentido pensar em transvases em Portugal



## efcm (26 Out 2019 às 23:21)

Atendendo as situações recorrentes de seca no sul do país, faz sentido pensar em transvases em Portugal.

Podemos olhar para o exemplo espanhol e fazer melhor.

Discussão meramente académica


----------



## slbgdt (26 Out 2019 às 23:43)

efcm disse:


> Atendendo as situações recorrentes de seca no sul do país, faz sentido pensar em transvases em Portugal.
> 
> Podemos olhar para o exemplo espanhol e fazer melhor.
> 
> Discussão meramente académica



Sendo que os maiores armazenamentos São no sul ou Centro não fará muito sentido tranvases...

O único que vejo talvez do alqueva para o Algarve mas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Out 2019 às 01:05)

Não nos podemos esquecer do contexto em que surgiram os transvases em Espanha: o turismo estava em crescimento no Levante e levar água para as zonas entre Almería e Valência era uma necessidade. 
Basta vermos que há 50 anos atrás, muitos filmes de Hollywood eram filmados no Levante e hoje em dia muitos desses lugares onde eram feitas as filmagens são estufas, campos agrícolas ou empreendimentos turísticos. Os únicos sítios em que se preservaram os desertos foram: em Tabernas e no Cabo de Gata (ambas são áreas protegidas). 

Contudo, ao contrário do que se pensa, nem toda a Espanha está coberta pelos canais. Por exemplo: se a Barragem do Chança secasse totalmente, a economia onubense ficaria arruinada. Se as barragens do Guadalquivir Médio secassem, provavelmente teríamos uma enorme subida nos preços do azeite, já que grande parte da produção de azeite na Europa provém da Bacia do Guadalquivir.

Num projeto de transvases e ligações para o transporte de água, isto era o que deveria ser feito: 

Construir a Barragem do Pisão, no Crato;
Ligar todas as barragens do Alentejo e do Ribatejo entre si;
Construir um canal entre Beja e o Algarve; 
Ligar as várias barragens do Algarve entre si (Odeleite, Beliche, Odelouca, Funcho, Arade e Odiáxere)
Construir um canal entre a Barragem da Aguieira, do Alva e a do Castelo do Bode, até Montargil.
Transvases a partir do Norte não sei se valeria a pena, já que a disponibilidade hídrica no Norte é muito mais baixa do que a do Centro e Sul. 
Infelizmente, o facto de aquele cantinho no Noroeste da Península pertencer a Espanha é um problema, porque assim perdemos uma das bacias hidrográficas com maior disponibilidade hídrica: a do Minho-Sil.


----------



## efcm (27 Out 2019 às 18:27)

slbgdt disse:


> Sendo que os maiores armazenamentos São no sul ou Centro não fará muito sentido tranvases...
> 
> O único que vejo talvez do alqueva para o Algarve mas...


Os maiores armazenamentos são no sul e no centro, mas onde chove mais é no norte.

Ou seja as barragens do norte tem de libertar bastante água, (normalmente aproveitada para produção eléctrica)


----------



## camrov8 (27 Out 2019 às 18:54)

curioso ainda no outro dia falei no forum deste tema, que Espanha ja o faz e que mais dia menos dia vem a baila. mesmo sendo pequeno o nosso país esta claramente dividido em dois o norte muito chuvoso em particular o Minho e a minha zona entre Douro e Vouga que pela orografia recebe muita chuva, e o sul que tanto sofre com as secas.  É controverso mas efectivamente iria ajudar a agricultura a sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 19:31)

Não nos podemos esqucer do mais importante, ou seja o dinheiro, isto seriam precisos milhões de euros que tinham de ser financiados pela União Europeia, é verdade que já se fez muitos quillómetros de canais de rega, derivados do Alqueva, e que em muito tem contribuído para o desenvolvimento agrícola e económica de toda a região envolvida.
Mas no meu ver, tudo isso vai ser um cenário que não vai vir á baila tão depressa, ou então irá fiicar na gaveta assim como as centrais de dessalinização.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2019 às 20:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não nos podemos esquecer do contexto em que surgiram os transvases em Espanha: o turismo estava em crescimento no Levante e levar água para as zonas entre Almería e Valência era uma necessidade.
> Basta vermos que há 50 anos atrás, muitos filmes de Hollywood eram filmados no Levante e hoje em dia muitos desses lugares onde eram feitas as filmagens são estufas, campos agrícolas ou empreendimentos turísticos. Os únicos sítios em que se preservaram os desertos foram: em Tabernas e no Cabo de Gata (ambas são áreas protegidas).
> 
> Contudo, ao contrário do que se pensa, nem toda a Espanha está coberta pelos canais. Por exemplo: se a Barragem do Chança secasse totalmente, a economia onubense ficaria arruinada. Se as barragens do Guadalquivir Médio secassem, provavelmente teríamos uma enorme subida nos preços do azeite, já que grande parte da produção de azeite na Europa provém da Bacia do Guadalquivir.
> ...




Entre Odelouca e Funcho existe um túnel, entre Odeleite e Beliche estão ligadas também por túnel. A disponibilidade de cada barragem é que manda no abastecimento, o Barlavento pode ser abastecido por Odeleite e Beliche e o Sotavento pode ser abastecido por Odelouca.


----------



## frederico (27 Out 2019 às 21:14)

Alguns dados.

O Levante espanhol tem regiões com precipitação média anual abaixo de 200 mm, caso da região de Almeria, o que pressupõe a existência de um clima desértico. A maior parte das povoações tem entre 200 a 400 mm de média anual. Há muita irregularidade, numa gota fria podem cair 200 mm, e depois durante dois ou três anos pode praticamente não chover.

No Sul de Portugal as zonas mais secas ficam no vale do Guadiana e as precipitações médias anuais andam em torno dos 400 a 500 mm.

Antes de falarmos em transvases penso que se poderiam fazer mais barragens de pequena dimensão. No sotavento algarvio a mair parte destas barragens privadas foram feitas décadas atrás, são muito antigas. Não estou a falar em barragens em ribeiras ou rios, mas sim pequenas barragens para uso privado ou local. No Alentejo e Algarve poderiam ser feitas dezenas destas barragens.

Nota: o rio Chança é um rio potente tendo em conta que atravessa zonas muito secas... a serra de Aracena, onde nasce, em anos mais chuvosos não difere muito da serra de Monchique.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2019 às 21:33)

frederico disse:


> Alguns dados.
> 
> O Levante espanhol tem regiões com precipitação média anual abaixo de 200 mm, caso da região de Almeria, o que pressupõe a existência de um clima desértico. A maior parte das povoações tem entre 200 a 400 mm de média anual. Há muita irregularidade, numa gota fria podem cair 200 mm, e depois durante dois ou três anos pode praticamente não chover.
> 
> ...



O que nós ainda temos em Portugal, é um deperdício de água, pelo menos a nével de propriedades médias e de grande dimensão, no que toca aproveitamento de água, e isso pela construção de swales, e barragens ou charcas, para hidratar o solo o mais possível quando chove, de modo a não perder essa água, em direcção ás ribeiras e rios. Felizmente já existe alguma mudança em torno desta área, nomeadamente na zona algarvia, porque é também uma zona que tem existido muito investimento na compra de terrenos por parte de cidadãos estrangeiros, que já trazem consigo todo este conhecimento, que para muitos de nós e ainda uma miragem.
O ideal será fazer com que água circule o mais possível dentro do terreno, e também conservar toda essa humidade depois o mais possível e isso depende de muita matéria organica, isto tendo em conta que grande parte dos nosso solos, são bem pobres. e de técnicas de mulching, que fazem uma grande diferença, e tudo isto torna as árvores também muito mais adaptáveis aos períodos de seca, claro que isto é tudo um trabalho contínuo, que se vai fazendo diariamente.


----------

